# Ebay Junkie!



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just have to ask.... is there any other ebay junkies out there on the forum?

Tonight I just got a GREAT deal on a Sausage Make stuffer, the 15lb only, but still a heck of a deal.  We do process about 6-7 deer a year ourself plus help out friends - so this will be so much easier on the clean up.  We use a 4qt Enterprise that we loved for yrs and have used, but these Sausage Maker brands have that removeable tub that will be so much nicer for clean up!

I can not believe the deals over the years that we have found... plus the stuff that we have sold.  It is crazy to see what people will bid on, never the less the stuff that they buy!!

I can't wait to get my item~  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think my husband thinks I am in love with the UPS driver... lol!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 15, 2007)

Ohhh yeahhh....

Ebay is another addiction, of which I have brought under control. Now I only go there for BBQ/smoker accessories, fishing equipment, swimming pool pumps, door knobs, elastic suspender clips (don't ask), Jeep parts, kayaking equipment, and of course, sand blasters, or an occasional CD on the sex life of ground hogs.

Other than that, I'm clean...


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2007)

HawgHeaven
Can I get a copy of that CD !!!

P.S.
UPS driver will not even look me in the eye.....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2007)

Speaking of this, it makes me think; that Walmart greeter is pretty friendly with her also !!!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 15, 2007)

Ebay?  No........but I do have this addiction to RV's and Goldwings.  Therefore, I do visit www.gwrra.org and rv.net everyday.  What I'd like to figure out is how to take my smoking addiction with me when I go RV'ing.  I can't think of anything better than camping and smokin' too!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 15, 2007)

ebay is evil.... i can't find collector  anything nowdays - even the lil' old lady w/ the vintage "65 fender stratocaster lost inthe attic since '66  knows what  that is worth now. last 1 i saw was over $35000 & still rising.


----------



## gofish (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm w/you ......... I just went out and bought a bunch of cast iron cookware to keep me busy at the camp sites ...... the dutch oven cooking its just as addicting!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 15, 2007)

*I don't think I'd be losing any sleep over that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2007)

Im not, I am in the meat area looking at "her" ribs... LOL !


----------



## ga.roadhog (Aug 15, 2007)

Mossy I'd be close by, but I'm a butt man.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeppers I'm an eBay junkie! 

Bought most of my instruments there except my guitars, all my jukeboxes, selctor boxes, drive-in speakers, pinball machines, repair manuals, books, baseball and basketball cards. Good stuff! Only got burnt once in over 200 sales and it was partly my fault.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 15, 2007)

I routinely drool over the massive trailer pulled smokers that you find on eBay.  Funny how none of those auctions stay in the 99 cent range.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 15, 2007)

Ya' have a couple of choices here...


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 15, 2007)

My name is Az_Redneck and I am an eBay-aholic..

Somebody please help.. UPS guy knows me by name (Without looking at the delivery label)..


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 15, 2007)

I bid $20 on the pull behind.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep count me in too ,I NEED HELP, at least according to my mrs.T-bone...I mainly use it for things I can't find locally now ...but I luuuuuvvvvvvv it ...okay must go there now


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 15, 2007)

My husband calls me his eBay baby!  If UPS goes by the house he'll say oh no!  They forgot your package.  It's so bad, for my birthday, 5 of my girlfriends went together and got me a gift cert for ebay!  8lb sausage stuffer, meat grinder attachment for my kitchen aide, some canning supplies, and few other little bric a brac...


----------



## navionjim (Aug 15, 2007)

I just have to ask.... is there any other ebay junkies out there on the forum?

That's an old addiction of mine and I try to stay away from Ebay as much as possible now. That said I have a meat slicer, an ultra chef, and and a 4 qt Enterprise stuffer I bought from ebay. Just because I couldn't resist!


----------



## josh (Aug 15, 2007)

This could be a good deal on a smoke vault

http://cgi.ebay.com/Camp-Chef-SMOKE-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 15, 2007)

Im glad Im not the only one.  I actually have ebay open in another window right now!  I've actually never bought stuff for smoking off ebay, those seem to be impulse buys when Im out.  However I frequently look at mechanical bulls and disc golf items on ebay.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 16, 2007)

Some scuffs, dings and dents from shipping. Slight warp in door - opens and closes fine - can probably be coaxed back to shape. Retail box is distressed ... Squeezy they must have had your UPS man!

Tempting all the same ... ARGHHHHHHHHHHH! I don't have room for another smoker!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 16, 2007)

Sure you do Deb... there's always room to expand upwards! *Stack 'em up!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 16, 2007)

I figured that Story City Iowa is 301 miles from Topeka.  He said he would drive 150 miles for $60.  The temptation is growing!


----------

